# Witch Jars



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Tonight I started working on my witch jars that will hang in the front tree. They're coming along nicely but I'm definitely no Rot (which is where I got the idea). Its been a learning experience though and a lot of fun. I might have gotten a little over zealous with the blood splatters.


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks great! I think I feel some inspiration coming over me....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice creepy jars you got there Terrormaster! I love the eerie glow. How are they lit... by candle?


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Those are awesome and the lighting effect looks great too.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice.. Care to share your technique?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are going to look beautiful all lit up and hanging from your tree.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I really can't take credit for the concept. If you head over to the Pumpkinrot link in the OP he explains the technique. I'll try to elaborate a little here but it really is mostly by the book his.

I started with an empty mason jar (Michaels has various sizes, however the larger of the two complete ones above is an empty pepper jar). I then took some red acrylic craft paint and loaded a small brush. First painted the bottom of the jar then with a loaded brush jiggled it around the inside (try to avoid touching the sides directly and go mostly for splash). Use black paint for the inside of top where the lid would screw on. 

Next I took a wire hemp and bent it for the handle. I partially looped each end and taped it to the jar with black electrical tape. Then I just wrapped hemp string around the lip covering the hook until I was satisfied then brushed on a heavy coat of elmers glue so the rope would stay. After it dried I bent the loops the rest of the way up.

When that was all done I coated the outside in elmers glue for a glaze effect (a decent glaze will work just as well). I had some cheeze cloth that I had already dyed black and glued it to jar.

Pretty much it.

The lights are the little battery powered tea lights. I like the six piece sets that come from CVS as the plastic cover can be removed without having to cut it off. 

I'll try and get pics up for all the steps when I start the rest of the jars.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice, thanks.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

They look great!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, as promised here's some instructions with pictures:

This is basically all you need:










I started with an empty mason jar (Michaels has various sizes, however the larger of the two complete ones above is an empty pepper jar). I then took some red acrylic craft paint and loaded a small brush. First painted the bottom of the jar then with a loaded brush jiggled it around the inside (try to avoid touching the sides directly and go mostly for splash). I then used black paint for the inside of top where the lid would screw on.










When that was all done I coated the outside in elmers glue for a glaze effect (a decent glaze will work just as well).










I had some cheeze cloth that I had already dyed black and glued it to jar.










Next I took a wire hemp and bent it for the handle. I partially looped each end and taped it to the jar with black electrical tape.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Then I just wrapped hemp string around the lip covering the hook until I was satisfied then brushed on a heavy coat of elmers glue so the rope would stay. After it dried I bent the loops the rest of the way up.










After everything dried I went back and touched up the hemp string by dry brushing with black paint using the smaller brush.










Pretty much it.

The lights are the little battery powered tea lights. I like the six piece sets that come from CVS as the plastic cover can be removed without having to cut it off.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent work Terrormaster. Thanks also for the reminder that I needed to get some of these made. I saw them a while back on Rot's site and thought to myself, I really need to make me some of these... I spotted your post the other day and it reminded me of it. I gave mine a whirl, and they came out ok, but without buying anything for them, I had to suffer with coat hanger handles, jute twine, and empty pickle jars, of which I have several stored away. For a no-cost project, they'll make a great addition to our witch house. Thanks for the reminder, and the added inspiration.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great. Nice and creepy.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice ... i really need to do some of these! Thanks.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice. Have followed your instructions and they turned out great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good terror! nice and creepy!


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

I definitely jumped on this bandwagon. Went a little my own way but that's what's great about this stuff. Used some ash on the outside and a bent-up wire for handle. Gonna make a dozen or so with a friend for our respective displays. Great stuff and thanks so much for the inspiration!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

these things are very very cool great idea


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

They look great and a excelent explanation. You helped make me understand how the handle was put on...Thanks


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

nice job, plan to build a few of theses for me and my naeighbors displays lol. I am the Pumpkin King around Town so i have to help my subjects after all. My Town loves our displays so we go all out


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice!! I'll be doing these after I finish my PVC candles!

Thanks


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 5, 2010)

These are pretty cool...I think we have a case of old Mason and Ball jars packed away. Time to start searching.


----------

